# new to plowing. please help...



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a 1999 tacoma ext cab v6 trd. I have a small lawn service and about 10 small parking lots that I have aquired for snow removal. I would like to try to put a plow on this truck but am not having much luck with mounting brackets for this application. At this time i really can't afford to purchase a new set up for about 4k-5k. I have been looking on ebay and I find a few nice plows, however I am not sure if i will be able to get a mounting bracket for my truck, new or used. I have called meyer, western, fischer, curtis and sno way and all except sno way said that they had nothing for my truck. I realize that my truck will not be able to do a bunch of heavy plowing but in ky we rarely get more that 4-5 meaningful snow falls per year. I do not mind buying a used set up from someone, i would just like to know that i would be able to get the right mounting hardware to use on my truck. Any help would be great. Also how do you think this truck will do with a small plow ( 6.5 - 7.5 ) Thanks again.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Curtis 7 Foot


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

If snoway is your only bet, than you can try looking for a blade and just buy the subframe new. I would think 7' max for a tacoma. You may want to go smaller and put some pro wings on the blade so you can move snow around better.


----------

